# Peel Island - Moreton Bay



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi,
I will be heading out from Cleveland Point at some stage on Saturday morning.

If the weather is great (not likely) - I will head off Peel Island. Predictions are for strong winds and mad currents - but it does appear to be calming down a little.... :?

if the weather is moderate I will head around Cleveland point

Targeting Squire, Tailor & Tuna

Any interest?


----------

